
Show HN: Www.pitchyourstartupidea.com - RobertWheeler
After wasting many years creating one failed startup after another and either creating an MVP or for my first startup (TripEdge.co.uk) creating the entire travel web service (Google &#x27;TripEdge&#x27; for the whole sorry story), I wanted a way to test an idea before doing an MVP, so I created www.pitchyourstartupidea.com with the idea that anyone can pitch an idea, link to a MailChimp or TinyLetter mailing list to see if there is any interest in their idea.
======
wesie
Hi Rob, I would lik to share an idea with you. Please drop me mail on
rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

Speak soon

